# Dog Kennels



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Good afternoon all,

Our long standing Kennels are going to be closing in 2015. 
This leaves us in a predicament.
So...............Does anyone have any recommendations of Kennels in the Caldas, Alcobaça, Nazare, Sao Martinho area.

If it is easier to PM details please feel free.

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not quite your area but ideal if flying out of Porto
Hotel de Caes
Casa de Barreira Branca
3150/012 Anobra
Portugal Mob:914 952 263


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Both Wendy Oliver Nevis and Sharon Wilson will pm you contact details Rob.Sharon is just up the road from you and Wendy in Vidais


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Home - Dog training & behaviour Sharon Wilson
Home - Kennels, Border Collies and Agility in Portugal. Wendy Oliver Bevis


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Siobhan

Thanks for that.

I will look forward to PM´s

Rob


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Same question, same areas but for a cattery, any recommendations?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is a new cattery just opened in Caldas. Will try and find details. Also Valerie becks has cats as house guests


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Siobhan, I'm assuming the spell check kicked in and it should have been cattery, instead of battery. One letter out, but such a different meaning.


----------

